# Hi from Cumbria



## Izzywizzy (Apr 23, 2014)

I am new to this site.  I am finding it really useful and can't wait to start my wild camping experience.


----------



## shawbags (Apr 23, 2014)

Izzywizzy said:


> I am new to this site.  I am finding it really useful and can't wait to start my wild camping experience.



:wacko: we are a mad lot so get used to us and enjoy :welcome:.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 23, 2014)

*Hi*

Welcome your in the right place to have fun so Izzywizzy let's get busy wilding. Sorry couldn't resist. :banana: :camper:


----------



## MaryMC (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Izzy, welcome to the site from another Cumbrian :wave:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

Im up your neck of the woods Thursday evening, my first wild camp outing.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::have fun::camper::have fun::have fun:


----------



## wtrlnds64 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello...have fun...


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome to thus great site


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Izzywizzy (May 18, 2014)

*Lovely people*

Hi all.   Thanks for the replies.   

Soz I haven't replied sooner.   

Have fun. 

Izzy.


----------

